# more power for walker!!!!!



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

walker i found a way for you to be able to turn 34" terms without getting a further gear reduction!!!!!! check it out!!!!! you could add pedals...........


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

LMFAO SORRY BUDDY!!!!!!!! just couldnt help myself when i seen that LOL


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I already told him how to handle that , but apparently borrowing my brute wasnt a popular answer lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

but with him not wanting a brute and sticking to the honda.......adding pedals would be a good start to adding power..........and the fuel milage would rock lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> walker i found a way for you to be able to turn 34" terms without getting a further gear reduction!!!!!! check it out!!!!! you could add pedals...........





narfbrain said:


> LMFAO SORRY BUDDY!!!!!!!! just couldnt help myself when i seen that LOL





narfbrain said:


> but with him not wanting a brute and sticking to the honda.......adding pedals would be a good start to adding power..........and the fuel milage would rock lol


yes sir ! 

I can bet the response to this will be interesting .......


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for this response as well....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Just wait it's about to get western up in here !!! Just to busy right now


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

I think somebody is going to get thrown out the window of the saloon sheriff.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If that happens, I want to see the video opcorn:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If this was the Wild West and we all had horses instead of bikes Walker would have nothing more than a Shetland pony on stilts. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

wmredneck said:


> If this was the Wild West and we all had horses instead of bikes Walker would have nothing more than a Shetland pony on stilts.


:haha: Thats some funny shiznit right there! I almost spit my Dr Pepper on the computer lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for picking on the birthday boy.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

happy bday


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

dam if i would have it was your bday i would have shipped you a set of pedals for you next should be mod lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wmredneck said:


> If this was the Wild West and we all had horses instead of bikes Walker would have nothing more than a Shetland pony on stilts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Shetland pony would have more gear reduction than yalls !!!

Narf even with pedal power you couldn't keep up with this Texan !!! If you wanna try I will pay for your travel !!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

You can take a Shetland pony and feed him steroids... But in the end it's just a pony. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> My Shetland pony would have more gear reduction than yalls !!!
> 
> Narf even with pedal power you couldn't keep up with this Texan !!! If you wanna try I will pay for your travel !!!!


hey thats my line ya bastad !!!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

walker said:


> My Shetland pony would have more gear reduction than yalls !!!
> 
> Narf even with pedal power you couldn't keep up with this Texan !!! If you wanna try I will pay for your travel !!!!


Sure am I bringing the Honda or the brute? Lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok pm me your info. So I can pencil you in for a lesson !!!!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

need that pencil when you go to school lol

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

all i need to do is take you for a nice long trailride and see who still has cvs at the end of it lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Ha I have a witness that says I can go on a trial ride. And yes you will need a pencil to take notes . And maybe you shouldn't worry about my cv's and worry about keeping yours in 1 piece


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

oh comon now just cause i have enough power to blow cvs dont mean you have to be hatin' .....you can blow cvs too if run at speed long enough to heat them up......lol

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

we are in 2 totally different places and our riding is not even close to the same lol

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

we are about 3800km apart


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Narf your minor league at best. You talkin to a pro. While your fixing your cv's from all that power you supposedly have. I will be riding.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

nope not minor legue i have already built machines to big and badass and dont like being broke everytime i go out...... I ride HARD!!!!!! and in my terrain cant go much bigger than i am already without breaking constantly......you can say minor league if you like but i am a hd mechanic by trade and work on and build race trucks (namely anger management) drag cars and and wheelers.......i just know where to draw the line.......your shetland on stilts might work down there in an atv park but up here when you drop that donkey through the skeg your coming back with nothin but a frame and an engine cause thats all you might be able to recover.............and yes i know what lifts like that do to cvs they build heat bad so no long runs without mud or water to keep them cool.........but i will still come down on your dime and see if you can keep up  just make a quick minor couple mods to adapt the brute to the riding terrain...........

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------






---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------






---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------

only worked on anger management (the blue one)the second video is at drag wars in my home town......smokin gun is a very [email protected]#$ truck but that is what i do...... i might know my way around a piece of machinery no matter what it is......

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

but not sayin anything walker just r***in the honda....kind of have too lol.....i have a honda too.....just sucks its sra

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

dont know why r a z z i n is sensored though????


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> nope not minor legue i have already built machines to big and badass and dont like being broke everytime i go out...... I ride HARD!!!!!! and in my terrain cant go much bigger than i am already without breaking constantly......you can say minor league if you like but i am a hd mechanic by trade and work on and build race trucks (namely anger management) drag cars and and wheelers.......i just know where to draw the line.......your shetland on stilts might work down there in an atv park but up here when you drop that donkey through the skeg your coming back with nothin but a frame and an engine cause thats all you might be able to recover.............and yes i know what lifts like that do to cvs they build heat bad so no long runs without mud or water to keep them cool.........but i will still come down on your dime and see if you can keep up  just make a quick minor couple mods to adapt the brute to the riding terrain...........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...











Just seen that drop , Walker you gonna pick it up or what lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i even just found a parts machine to even things up a little bit for the showdown


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i wont even use a GR......as a wise man once said there is no replacement for displacement

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

even better than you paying my travel comon up here......i got a couple holes to loose that donkey in.......i will have the brute ready to roll....besides up here our beer is stronger.....lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh Snap! Walker you better get that arse in here and defend yourself :bigeyes:

.....its startin to get deep enough in here to need them stilts


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

**** filthy....I'd like to see that donkey on stilts.....


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

It's only a parts quad and it's a monkey lift and axles..... Don't really want a monkey lift and would take it back out after a point was proven....... Just sucks we are so far apart......Makes it real hard to put some action behind words..... Lol don't really like that part


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Well those are nice big trucks but this is about 4 wheelers. So I don't care about those. The brute looks like what I would start my kid out on. Well and about skeg easy gas on it and hope you make it threw. Nothing to it. Your right my Shetland not set up for a lot of wheel speed. And I don't need your dime thanks for the offer. If I do ever decide to come up there I will buy you a molson.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Our skeg up here most of the time have no bottom for those stilts to hit........ Good skidplates are your best bet and NEVER go alone...... For the most part up here if trees don't grow you shouldn't go...... You get away with it for the most part but we have lost some bikes from breaking through to far...... And an engine is an engine and I build them all..... 

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

Ps
molson...... Dont tell me you drink that crap..... My dogs would spit that out lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I figured all Canucks drank that sunk beer. It is after all the official beer of all frost backs.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

If trees don't grow you shouldn't go ? Is that anything close to a treehugger phrase ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

walker said:


> I figured all Canucks drank that sunk beer. It is after all the official beer of all frost backs.


oh comon now walker im a ******* but i still have tastebuds lol......besides why the hell would i drink an american owned beer called canadian.....even if it didnt taste like @#$ i still wouldnt drink it based of of that lol

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------



browland said:


> If trees don't grow you shouldn't go ? Is that anything close to a treehugger phrase ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure isnt nope its a drunk ******* quote coming from people that have never been able to recover their bikes lol.......if there aint no trees there is nothing to support the root system to hold the tree up and thus there is no bottom to what you are trying to cross.....excellent thought to keep in the back of your mind someday......might let you keep your bike one day........it saved mine one time i know of i almost crossed and figured i better not because my winch was being a little glitchy in working that day the next day a razor broke through in the same spot i was gunna go and when his buddy hooked his rhino up before the razor sank the rhino broke through as well and there are 2 side by sides never to be recovered again they watched both their machines sink through they tried sticking trees and such down there but couldnt even hit them or bottom with 30' trees.........i feel pretty good about taking the long way after that........


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I never heard that phrase, but it's food for thought.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> oh comon now walker im a ******* but i still have tastebuds lol......besides why the hell would i drink an american owned beer called canadian.....even if it didnt taste like @#$ i still wouldnt drink it based of of that lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Glad that's a thoughtless process here where I live , tress everywhere . There's not a place I have ridden that's not in the woods actually. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Ya we got some mean skeg up here...... A lot of fun if you know where not to go........


----------

